

The Invisible Bicycle Helmet - prawn
http://vimeo.com/43038579

======
prawn
Watch the video first and avoid the Vimeo comments until you've seen the
product unveiled.

Then after that, the product site is here: <http://www.hovding.com/en/how/>

Very clever thinking from two entrepreneurs.

